# EA/Origin: Datenkrake alias Spyware oder ein echter Steam Konkurrent?



## ShiZon (2. November 2011)

*Habe ein bitte an alle, die meinen ich würde eines von beiden Möglichkeiten bevorzugen und habe diesen Text sachlich gestaltet, ich weise explizit darauf hin, es handelt sich hier nur um eine Theorie.*
*


Vorwort:*

Als ich eine Diskussion mit evolution hatte http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...f-battlefield-3-rueckgaben-5.html#post3597677, kam mir ein Theorie in den Sinn, die ich gerne sachlich erörtern möchte. Meine Theorie handelt davon, das die einen Leute ein EA-Konto bereits besitzen und die anderen hatten mit EA noch nie etwas zu tun und es von daher stark gespaltene Meinung gibt. Mir ist das erst aufgefallen, als ich viele Beiträge gelesen habe, wo Origin begrüßt und von anderen als Teufelswerk angesehen wird, auch die Beiträge von Leuten denen es völlig egal ist, was Origin macht oder nicht macht.


EA Kontoinhaber

Die Personen die bereits ein EA-Konto haben, durch frühere EA-Spiele, dort scannt Origin wenn überhaupt die Daten zur Hardware und bleibt im Order wo Origin installiert wurde, ohne sich in anderen Ordnern umzuschauen. EA dementiert das Origin eine Spyware ist.

Quelle:

Origin-PR-Desaster: EA äußert sich erstmals - Neue Lizenzvereinbarungen, Origin keine Spyware [Statement des Tages] - ea electronic arts, datenschutz, battlefield, mass effect 3, fifa 12, ea origin


Keine EA Kontoinhaber

Viele PC Spieler sind empört über die Origin EULA und sind fest davon überzeugt, das EA mit Origin eine Spyware ins Leben gerufen hat, um sich einen unerlaubten Eingriff in die Privatsphäre zu ermöglichen und das die ermittelten Daten an dritte weiter gegeben werden. Inwiefern das mit meiner Theorie zusammen hängt werde ich gleich ansprechen.

Quelle:

Battlefield 3 Origin EULA: Spiegel Online berichtet über rechtswidrige Datenschutzklauseln - PCGH fasst Ereignisse zusammen [News des Tages] - datenschutz, battlefield 3, ea origin


Meine Theorie

Also ich vermute das Origin bei den Spielern, die bereits ein EA Konto besitzen, genau das macht was es soll. Origin bleibt dort wo es vom Nutzer installiert wurde und sucht nur Origin relevante Daten, im eigens dafür vorhandenen Origin-Ordner. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Quelle:

EA-Origin: Kritik an Kritikern - News auf theorigin.de analysiert angebliche Process Monitor-Beweise - ea electronic arts, battlefield 3, ea origin


Bei den Spielern die kein EA Konto besitzen, sucht Origin überall nach personenbezogenen Daten, wo es eigentlich nichts zu suchen hat und schickt es dann, ohne das der Spieler es merkt, an EA zurück und EA hält zudem noch an Gesetze fest die nicht für Deutschland gelten und man versucht ein Verkaufsstop zu erreichen.

Quelle:

"Origin war in meinem Steuerprogramm" - Online-Petition für Verkaufsstopp von Battlefield 3 gestartet [News des Tages] - ea electronic arts, datenschutz, mass effect 3, battlefield 3, fifa 12, ea origin

*Info:* Diese genannten Quellen kann ich nicht einwandfrei bestätigen, da sich so viele Diskussionschlachten ausgetragen haben, wo man nicht sagen kann wer Besieger oder Besiegter ist, mir geht es ausschließlich darum diese Theorie als Tatsache hinzustellen.



Theorie untermauern oder wiederlegen

Wer kann diese Theorie "Vorhandenes oder nicht vorhandenes EA Konto, ist für den Umfang der Aktivität von Origin von Bedeutung" bestätigen oder in der Luft verpuffen lassen. Es wäre schön, wenn PCGH dies auch prüfen würde.



Meine persönliche Meinung ist und respektiert die bitte, das EA etwas vom Kuchen abhaben möchte, woran sich Valve (Steam) labt wie eine fette Made, die kurz vorm platzen ist und von daher Origin ins Leben gerufen hat. Die Origin EULA habe ich mir durchgelesen und fast gar nichts verstanden, da liegt nämlich das Problem:



Für jeden normalsterblichen ist die EULA ein rotes Tuch, daran sollte insgesamt nachgebessert werden und das ist meinem Hauptkriterium, die EULA sollte egal von welchen Spiel in einem einfachen verständlichen Deutsch oder in einer anderen Sprache verfasst werden je nach Land, das die EULA auch wirklich verstanden wird und nicht in der Juristensprache.
Die EULA sollte, ach was sage ich da, sie *muß* vor der Installation aller Spiele frei zugänglich sein und nicht erst nach der Installation oder der Onlineregistrierung.
 
Origin trau ich nicht mehr über den Weg, seit dem die Origin EULA von einem Rechtsanwalt durchleuchtet wurde , finde den Artikel aber nicht mehr und das hat mich extrem abgeschreckt. Aber ich  bin sachlich geblieben, ich als eingefleischter EA Hasser, obwohl ich EA erst als Enwickler verachtet habe (ab Need for Speed - Most Wanted und schoß mit Pro Street den Vogel ab) und jüngst durch EA/Origin (haben mit Dragon Age II absolut ins Klo gegriffen, Konsolenmist wo ein guter Name mißbraucht wurde und haben mit Origin das i-Tüpfelchen aufgesetzt), kann ich sie auch nicht mehr als Vermarkter (Publisher, ich hab's mit dem denglischen nicht so) leiden, hätte ich das mit Battlefield 3 nicht gelesen, hätte ich blind im nächsten Jahr Mass Effect 3 gekauft.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. November 2011)

Ich sehe origin als ein versuch von EA an Die daueronlineprüfung der echtheit von Ea spielen zu ermöglichen. Mit der möglichkeit partner dazuholen zu können .
mit Kundendaten Geld zu machen und gebrauchtverkauft endgültig auszuschliessen.origin ist so aufgebaut das alle Plattformen in zukunft bediehnt werden.Und somit der Gebrauchtmarkt Stirbt
EA ist einer der großen im Spielebereich.
Neben activision und Ubisoft.

Im grunde nützt origin nix Raubkopien sind damit noch einfacher, es gibt mittlerweile eine umeghung für raubkopien online zu Spielen.da ist selbst battlelog unnötig.
Für mich wirkt BF3 im MP einfach zusammengeklatsch, auf die schnelle ein MP modus.Die Beta war für mich eher eine Alpha.
Daher noway
origin hatt da die Krone aufgesetzt, mich wunderts das aufeinmal alice madness returns auf steam gibt ? woran liegt es


----------

